# Off to the pier.



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

I got up from my porch chair. Looked at the lil' bride. 
And said. "If you move your car so I can get the truck out I'll leave you." 
And she said, "How long can you stay gone?"
And I said, "Long enough to get a cooler of fish."
And she said, "Oh. Well. Don't forget we have company coming the first of April. Come back to the house for that. Stop by Sexton's and get some fish for supper."
One of these days. I mean, like, one of these days.

So I'm heading out to Okaloossa Pier to feed some fish.:thumbup: I'm the good looking old guy with the modified hand dolly beach cart. Wake me up and say hey. And if you have a fish to donate to the cause.:thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Sounds like my wife. She tells me not to come home unless I caught fish. Joe Pattis has held my relationship together some days. 

Good luck and let us know what you catch.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

My first wife once told me, "Don't you come home from work without that paycheck!"
Suddenly it dawned on me. I can kill two birds with one stone! Ha!
What I can tell yours is much better than that, seeing that y'all have got to the point where she wants you to be gone. My second wife gets it right every time. She says I can have a special treat if I stay gone all weekend till Sunday night...:notworthy:


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

SO MUCH FOR THE BIG FISHIN' TRIP!

It was "Tourist Meet Steve At the Pier DAY." Only two others fishing on the pier. ZERO fish caught.

It was supposed to be 75 degrees and breezy. It was Arctic weather and Hurricane winds. The waves were 60 feet high. I saw 2 girls in bikinis snuggling up to a Polar Bear to stay warm. Orcas were swimming south. The white caps were ice caps. Yeah. It was a little rough today.

Well. Maybe not that bad. But it was crazy windy and I know that was NOT 75 degrees. 5 hours is all I could handle. I was miserable but I stuck it out to the last tourist.:whistling: They can't just nod and walk by. Oh no. "Hello. I'm Martha and this is Bill. We're from Iowa. Were visiting for a couple weeks. Are you fishing? What do you catch here? You been doing this long? We're going visit my cousin Velma in Miami next week." Oh Yeah? Really? Do I look like I really give a ..........well. You know. 

So I came home with hamburgers. "Hay. Move your car. I got supper." Move it yourself. I already ate."


----------

